# All male litter possible?



## Mamoo1218 (Jul 27, 2013)

My boy who turned out to be a girl had 11 surprise babies! My question is if anyone has seen a litter of all boys. Maybe I am just really bad at telling what sex they are- but I read that you should put together the ones that look alike, and I ended up with one wiggly pile! Any suggestions? Thanks!!!!


----------

